

NaNoGenMo is back for 2014 - enkiv2
https://github.com/dariusk/NaNoGenMo-2014

======
enkiv2
If you have any interest in participating this year, definitely check out last
year's entries -- ranging from the obvious (markov models, twitter scrapes) to
some very interesting ideas (substituting the dialogue from one book into
another, isolating fight scenes from The Odyssey, making a text adventure play
itself).

